# Baby proofing the snake tank...



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 13, 2011)

not for the babies... for the snake... I'm turning an old cabinet/bookshelf/cupboard into a snake enclosure for my murray darling and he is quite an escape artist... i need to make sure his new home is escape proof before he moves in 

I came up with the idea of using the magnetic baby proof locks on the doors so that he cant escape if i close the door... 

i will be reinforcing with bolts etc to stop him from escaping when im not home but i just needed something that snaps shut instantly when the door closes.





*My questions are:*

*1.* _Has any one done this? did it work?_

*2.* _Does anyone know where i can pick theses up for cheap?_

*3.* _Any parents done with their child proofing and want to pass it on?_


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

Send virides a pm. From memory he was working on a system of magnetic looks.


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 13, 2011)

Just keep in mind that a hatchy's most common escape route is between sliding doors, or, the tiniest little gap/hole that you either never thought in a million years they could squish through, or that you didn't even know was there 

I am only assuming yours is a hatchy, if so, maybe better to keep it in a tub for a few months?

In any case, enjoy, and good luck


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 13, 2011)

@abnrmal91
thanks ill hunt him down.

@shellfisch
hes 1 year 6 months and about 90cm long and he still squishes through the tiniest gap... he's a slippery one but i need to move him to a bigger cage and while hes not in it im going to go nuts on locking this thing down! will post photos later...


----------



## damian83 (Jun 13, 2011)

if you use sliding doors you can get a foam dam, similar to what you put on the bottom of your car dash its just thick compressed foam with a single strip of double sided tape to put on the inner edge of the glass to stop attempts at escaping before you go spending **** loads more on finding a system suited to your tank


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 13, 2011)

Nah the doors open out and im trying not to change it to much... Attatched are some pics of his current enclosure and the new one... 

New tank - doors shut






New tank - doors open





Old tank





The white thing hanging down in the new tank is a fluorescent light which i need to find a uv-ab bulb for... looks like an odd size and could be hard to find...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

It looks like there is a fair size Gap between the doors on the new one. Its gonna make a lovely enclosure.


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 13, 2011)

The gap is about 5mm. Atm it has a rubber flap on it and it covers it but considering how slippery my murray darling can get im going to put some wood over it instead of the rubber... i dont trust him one bit!


----------



## longqi (Jun 13, 2011)

Magnetic clips wont stop it for an instant when it gets bigger
But havent seen the magnetic child proof ones
Maybe use the child locks from Bunnings etc
Stretchy rubber thingies that are pretty handy


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 13, 2011)

They look like this... they arent just the things that stop the door from swinging open... they are actual locks...

im going to also put a bolt/latch on the front to further stop him from getting out in the long term but these are just to stop him from getting out while i have my hands full, etc


----------



## Virides (Jun 13, 2011)

You can get 3mm clear acrylic (or 5mm if you want more strength) and affix them to inside face of the door. You can either have one strip straddling the gap meaning you have to shut the left/right door before shutting the other. Or you have 2 strips on both doors meeting in the middle so either door can be opened/shut. Unless you are wanting this to be covered by the wood so you don't see the gap.

Also I don't understand why the mag lock you have shown doesn't meet your requirements? These locks would stop him getting out and would fit this enclosure. Unless I am missing something


----------



## 1woma (Jun 14, 2011)

brainles71 said:


> They look like this... they arent just the things that stop the door from swinging open... they are actual locks...
> 
> im going to also put a bolt/latch on the front to further stop him from getting out in the long term but these are just to stop him from getting out while i have my hands full, etc



were do you get them im very interested


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw them at bunnings yesterday for $30 for a pack of 4... that doesn't include the key which is an extra 15... or you can get 2 locks and a key for $27

man parents get ripped off... im going to have a look in coles/woolies to see if they have them there for cheaper...

Update:

amazon may be cheaper... that doesnt mean they ship to aus... GRRR


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

big ew has a good range of baby proofing stuff. also try baby warehouse.


----------

